# What do you feed your boer herds?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, we have recently just gotten back into the boer goats and our herd will be primarily for raising 4h show kids. We are looking into different brands and feeds because we want the best results possible and didn't particularly like the one we were using previously. Although I am well aware that feed only plays a part of their growth as do genetics, exercise, and other things, I am curious what brand of feed/ specific feed do you all use for your boer herds? Are there any that you don't like?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

For breeding boer does and bucks we feed ADM 18% buck and doe, sweet feed, and peanut hay (they only get the hay in the winter). My market show goats get Show rite Advancer, small amount of sweet feed, and high octane champion drive as a supplement. I'm not a huge fan of Purina show impulse, as I didn't really see any difference in growth. I also don't like dumor that much.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ADM is a brand I have no experience with, but I will have to check that out. We have used Show Rite before, but it's been a while and it was only for one show season so I don't really know if I was satisfied or not. I think I was if I remember correctly. Thanks for your input!


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

goatnutty said:


> ADM is a brand I have no experience with, but I will have to check that out. We have used Show Rite before, but it's been a while and it was only for one show season so I don't really know if I was satisfied or not. I think I was if I remember correctly. Thanks for your input!


This is the first year we've tried show rite, and so far it's my favorite for the show goats. All 4 of my show goats are packing on muscle like crazy. It's expensive though, which is why I don't feed it to the breeding goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It probably would depend on what you want to pay. I've heard good things and bad things about show rite. Umbarger (Sp?) is used by many and has really good results. But again those are expensive feeds, and need to make sure you have a dealer nearby. I was going to invest in Umbarger, but didn't find a local dealer that was within an hour drive of me. 

You might find out if there are any feed mills near you or if your local feed store can order from a feed mill and get a decent feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well for the last year I changed things up for the does. Cut the grain out and they get alfalfa hay and protein tubs. It took a little while for them to get used to that and honestly I was ready to go back on my word and start giving grain again but now a year and roughly 3 months later I'm super happy with the condition the does are in and the way the kids are growing that I like this way even more so. 
The kids have a creep feeder that they can come and go as they please with hay and this grain that I keep out 24/7














I just went out yesterday and weighed one wether that just turned 3 months old and he is 64lbs. It was a hanging scale and just about killed me to weigh him so I only have him and am waiting to get my actual scale before I do the rest lol but just looking at the kids I'm super pleased with this way of feeding


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> It probably would depend on what you want to pay. I've heard good things and bad things about show rite. Umbarger (Sp?) is used by many and has really good results. But again those are expensive feeds, and need to make sure you have a dealer nearby. I was going to invest in Umbarger, but didn't find a local dealer that was within an hour drive of me.
> 
> You might find out if there are any feed mills near you or if your local feed store can order from a feed mill and get a decent feed.


I do know of local dealers that sell and producers that use Umbarger successfully. I have yet to try it, but it is definitely one that I'm looking into.

Jessica- I took into the feed that you use, but it isn't available anywhere on this side of the country. 64 pounds at three months is good, it seems to be working well for you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I wasn't sure how far they shipped out but figured I would share in case there is something close to it out by you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks anyways! I think I'm going to have to keep researching, I have a while before we have kids to feed this year to figure it out!


----------

